# White 6085/ Agco 6690 / Same Explorer



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Casually looking at one of these with a loader. Found a few old forum posts that don’t like them as loader tractors. Anyone have any experience along the same lines?


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Worked on a couple 6690s many years ago. Dry clutch so not ideal for loaders, but had shit tons of gear selections for everything else! They are pushing in on 25 years old now though. I wouldn’t be afraid of one but I know I cussed them Sames a lot when I worked on them!


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

SAME now owns Deutz so they must have done OK financially. I remember when I 1st saw them I thought they were russian as they really were Fugly to look at, but I noticed they had italian names, WTF I said to myself. Later I discovered that they were italian and those that had them loved them. I'd not be afraid to get one well maintained.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Trillium Farm said:


> SAME now owns Deutz so they must have done OK financially. I remember when I 1st saw them I thought they were russian as they really were Fugly to look at, but I noticed they had italian names, WTF I said to myself. Later I discovered that they were italian and those that had them loved them. I'd not be afraid to get one well maintained.


Oh, I'm not worried about it being a Same. I can get agco parts. I can get Same parts. It's just a tractor to someone with very little brand bias. I'm barely even worried about the dry clutch. It wouldn't get used for lots of loader work. I had found some supposed issues with the front axle (which I imagine is the case with a lot of poorly maintained or heavily used loader tractors) and was wondering if anyone here was aware of any specific issues. I like the speed selection. And I like the prices


----------



## kurt1981 (Apr 18, 2017)

looked at a 6690 w loader awhile back........someone told be they have broke in two pieces before with heavy loader work.........dont know if thats true


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

I have a 1993 Agco-Allis 8630, which is a re-branded SAME Antares 130, which is also a White 6105. It has an SLH 6 cylinder air cooled engine made in Italy. 24 forward, 12 reverse fully manual transmission. Very fuel efficient. It's been a good tractor up until the last 2 years. First, the pulley came loose on the end of the crankshaft. The only way to fix it was to remove the crank, and have a machine shop spray weld and rebuild the end. $4,500. Less then 1 year later, it got stuck in second gear. The mechanic said that a bushing seized up on a shaft for no apparent reason. $4,800. The worst part is that most parts are not available from Agco. All transmission parts are listed as obsolete. Some, but not all engine parts are available. We had to go to a salvage yard to get the tractor going.

Isn't it odd that you can get any part you need for your 70 year old Farmall H, or John Deere B, but a 25 year old is obsolete?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Were the parts also obsolete through Same Deutz? I’m not at all surprised that Agco has obsoleted them, though I would be somewhat surprised if Same had.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

PaulN said:


> I have a 1993 Agco-Allis 8630, which is a re-branded SAME Antares 130, which is also a White 6105. It has an SLH 6 cylinder air cooled engine made in Italy. 24 forward, 12 reverse fully manual transmission. Very fuel efficient. It's been a good tractor up until the last 2 years. First, the pulley came loose on the end of the crankshaft. The only way to fix it was to remove the crank, and have a machine shop spray weld and rebuild the end. $4,500. Less then 1 year later, it got stuck in second gear. The mechanic said that a bushing seized up on a shaft for no apparent reason. $4,800. The worst part is that most parts are not available from Agco. All transmission parts are listed as obsolete. Some, but not all engine parts are available. We had to go to a salvage yard to get the tractor going.
> 
> Isn't it odd that you can get any part you need for your 70 year old Farmall H, or John Deere B, but a 25 year old is obsolete?


In 2012, I couldn't get parts for my at the time, 21 year old NH1499 Self Propelled haybine.

It was made in Pennsylvania with a Ford Diesel engine.

I blew out a drive sprocket bearing and NH dealer told me it was the last bearing in stock at a dealer in the USA.

It may be available by cross referencing to other equipment, but I thought it was disappointing that such a nice machine would have parts difficulty after being only 21 years old.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> In 2012, I couldn't get parts for my at the time, 21 year old NH1499 Self Propelled haybine.
> It was made in Pennsylvania with a Ford Diesel engine.
> I blew out a drive sprocket bearing and NH dealer told me it was the last bearing in stock at a dealer in the USA.
> 
> It may be available by cross referencing to other equipment, but I thought it was disappointing that such a nice machine would have parts difficulty after being only 21 years old.


It's actually kinda commonplace for a bearing to be out of stock for a while. Manufacturing flaws, change in OEM specs, or just selling out of stock. I would bet dollars to donuts if you went to NH now and inquired about that bearing it would be available.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

8350HiTech said:


> Were the parts also obsolete through Same Deutz? I'm not at all surprised that Agco has obsoleted them, though I would be somewhat surprised if Same had.


I just Googled Same dealerships. There aren't any in North America. Since it is an Agco tractor, we just checked with an Agco dealer.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

PaulN said:


> I just Googled Same dealerships. There aren't any in North America. Since it is an Agco tractor, we just checked with an Agco dealer.


Just because they don't sell any Same new here right now, doesn't mean there aren't dealers that can order Same parts. It does explain why you wouldn't find it in a google dealer search though.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

PaulN said:


> I have a 1993 Agco-Allis 8630, which is a re-branded SAME Antares 130, which is also a White 6105. It has an SLH 6 cylinder air cooled engine made in Italy. 24 forward, 12 reverse fully manual transmission. Very fuel efficient. It's been a good tractor up until the last 2 years. First, the pulley came loose on the end of the crankshaft. The only way to fix it was to remove the crank, and have a machine shop spray weld and rebuild the end. $4,500. Less then 1 year later, it got stuck in second gear. The mechanic said that a bushing seized up on a shaft for no apparent reason. $4,800. The worst part is that most parts are not available from Agco. All transmission parts are listed as obsolete. Some, but not all engine parts are available. We had to go to a salvage yard to get the tractor going.
> 
> Isn't it odd that you can get any part you need for your 70 year old Farmall H, or John Deere B, but a 25 year old is obsolete?


These parts must be available as these tractor are still being used in Europe. One would have to be a bit creative and search overseas. I know it's a PITA but it could be a solution.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Trillium Farm said:


> These parts must be available as these tractor are still being used in Europe. One would have to be a bit creative and search overseas. I know it's a PITA but it could be a solution.


Typing part numbers into German or UK eBay is usually my first choice. There are other more difficult ways. Helps if you have a dealer who wants to be of assistance.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

For what it’s worth, the last time I worked on a 6690, I put a clutch in, fixed a ton of wiring, and a bunch of other little things. Every part I needed, no matter how obscure, was available thru Agco. Not necessarily cheap, but cheaper than buying a different tractor.


----------

